# Frage Speicherkapazität SSD/Windows7



## mmcc0810 (1. Dezember 2012)

*Frage Speicherkapazität SSD/Windows7*

Hi all,

hab ein eigenartiges Problem und zwar ist mein Computer mit einer SSD wo Windows 7 installiert ist (128 GB) und einer 2TB SATA Festplatte ausgestattet.
Jetzt habe ich neuaufgesetzt und wenn ich Spiele bzw. Programme auf der SATA Festplatte installiere wirkt sich das anscheinend auch auf die SSD  aus da ich dort dann auch weniger Speicherplatz zur Verfügung habe.
Mittlerweile habe ich auf der SSD nur noch 45 GB frei, ist irgenwie eigenartig da ich nur das Betriebssystem und ein paar kleinere Programme dort installiert habe.
Wieso wird der Speicherplatz auf der SSD immer weniger wobei ich dort garnichts installiert habe?
Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung!!!


----------



## TrinityBlade (1. Dezember 2012)

Das hört sich wirklich seltsam an. Hast du denn schon einmal überprüft, welche Verzeichnisse auf der SSD den meisten Speicherplatz verbrauchen? Ich verwende dafür immer TreeSize Free.

Edit: Ich habe auf meiner 128GB-SSD neben Windows noch 5GB Programme, 20GB Spiele und eine VM (12GB). Trotzdem habe ich noch 35GB frei. 45GB frei nur mit OS und ein paar kleineren Programmen ist schon ziemlich wenig.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2012)

also, die Windows-Partition wird halt schon voller im Laufe der Zeit - am besten mal Bereinigen und dabei auch "Schattenkopien" löschen. Es kann auch sein, dass einige Spielstände in Ordnern sind, die auf c: sind, obwohl das Spiel selbst woanders ist. 

Ich hatte 64GB, das hat immer gereicht, aber ich musste auch immer mal ein bisschen "aufräumen", damit die nicht voll wird.


----------



## golani79 (1. Dezember 2012)

Es ist auch möglich, dass du Crash Dumps auf C: hast, die Windows automatisch anlegt bei Abstürzen - die fressen auch einiges an Speicherplatz.


----------



## mmcc0810 (2. Dezember 2012)

also jetzt habe ich mir mal jede Datei auf dem laufwerk c angeschaut und komme da gerade mal auf ca. 23 GB
Wenn ich mit rechtsklick auf c Eigenschaften gehe zeigt er aber 79 GB als belegt an.
Bereinigen würde nur 25 MB bringen.
Momentan habe ich noch 40,1 GB auf der SSD frei das ist ja wirklich recht wenig, 
Gestern zeigte er mir einmal 50 dann 47 und nun eben 40 GB an.

EDIT:
Jetzt habe ich mal Tree Size software drüberlaufen lassen:
Belegt sind 41555 MB, eigentlich müsste ich dann ja noch 78 GB in etwa frei haben 
Zwei fils kommt mir ein wenig spanisch vor, belegen ca 14 GB: Unter Dateien: pagefile.sys und  hiberfil.sys
Habt ihr eine Ahnung ob ich die Löschen kann?

Noch was: wenn ich auf Ansicht Größe gehe bekomme ich ca 40 GB wenn ich auf Ansicht belegter Platz gehe  komme ich auf 41 GB dh. wo sind die restlichen 40-50  GB, wirklich eigenartig 

EDIT 2:
Jetzt sind es nur noch 36 GB
Ich glaube die SSD ist defekt


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2012)

Blöde Frage, aber: hast du vlt einfach nur den Papierkorb noch nie geleert? ^^

Und wegen der Bereinigung: Rechtsklick auf C:, Eigenschaften, Bereinigen und dann AUCH auf "Systemdateien bereinigen" gehen. Erst dann erscheint bei "Bereingen" ein zweiter Reiter, so dass Du zum Fenster "weitere Optionen" wechseln kannst. Dort dann auch mal für die Systemwiederherstellung und Schattenkopien "bereinigen"  anklicken, das "löschen" bestätigen, dann noch auf "o.k". und nochmal bestätigen, dass du wirklich löschen willst.


----------



## mmcc0810 (2. Dezember 2012)

Herbboy wie immer: VIELEN DANK!!!
Bist für mich der Supporter 2012, herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Waren anscheinend die Schattenkopien (was auch immer das ist) 
Jetzt habe ich 78 GB frei, so soll es sein.

Auch allen Anderen danke für eure Unterstützung!!!


----------



## Kreon (2. Dezember 2012)

mmcc0810 schrieb:


> Zwei fils kommt mir ein wenig spanisch vor, belegen ca 14 GB: Unter Dateien: pagefile.sys und  hiberfil.sys
> Habt ihr eine Ahnung ob ich die Löschen kann?


 
Hm, wofür könnten die nur stehen?
Keine Ahnung, vielleicht hierfür?!


----------



## mmcc0810 (2. Dezember 2012)

danke, habe damit auch wieder 6 GB dazu gewonnen, jertzt sind es 82 GB frei!!!


----------

